# Day of the Week dish towel set



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I found one bonnet girl from a dish towel set I would like to make. Does anyone know where I can find the rest of this set?


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

There are thousands on pinterest


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been looking there, plus a lot of other places for the rest of the set. I have only found this one.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

You can find many on ebay. Enter "Sun Bonnet Sue patterns" in the search field. I tried to offer a link, but can't get it to transfer correctly.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That's cute. Hope you find the rest of the week.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Check with Jack Dempsey embroidery designs. They have lots of transfers, old and new.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

goodness I have not seen this in the last 6o years!!!! takes me back indeed.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> You can find many on ebay. Enter "Sun Bonnet Sue patterns" in the search field. I tried to offer a link, but can't get it to transfer correctly.


You have to use the right phrasing in your search. If one doesn't work, try another. Anyway, found a week's worth of patterns on this link (from Pinterest). If you scroll a bit, read the directions on how to print each pattern. Hope it helps.

http://tipnut.com/little-susan-1950s/


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad to see all the options. Love Sunbonnet Sue!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Do a google search on Aunt Martha's. They do a lot of that type of thing.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> You have to use the right phrasing in your search. If one doesn't work, try another. Anyway, found a week's worth of patterns on this link (from Pinterest). If you scroll a bit, read the directions on how to print each pattern. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://tipnut.com/little-susan-1950s/


These are great patterns, and I am saving them. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I found a great set of Sunbonnet patterns at bettyssunsetthreads.com. They are from Redwork Monthly Sunbonnets, collection #79.


----------



## Thea17did (Mar 23, 2017)

Back in the day my Mom taught my tough-as-nails Dad to embroider when they were first married and had no TV. She'd sew and he'd embroider. He did the full week's worth on some pillowcases. They're packed away somewhere in a safe place, as my mom loves to call fully half the house. If I can find them, I'll photo them and post them for you. I'd love to have a photo of them myself. They are called Sunbonnet Sue and are ultra cute. A good while later, Dad sewed my little sister a week's worth of dresses when she first started kindergarten and my mom was too sick to go shopping. He could build you a new house in a pinch, too. Handy guy to have around.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> You have to use the right phrasing in your search. If one doesn't work, try another. Anyway, found a week's worth of patterns on this link (from Pinterest). If you scroll a bit, read the directions on how to print each pattern. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://tipnut.com/little-susan-1950s/


Thanks so much for posting this link. I've pinned it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> You have to use the right phrasing in your search. If one doesn't work, try another. Anyway, found a week's worth of patterns on this link (from Pinterest). If you scroll a bit, read the directions on how to print each pattern. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://tipnut.com/little-susan-1950s/


Thanks so much for posting this link; I 've pinned it.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used Google Image search by right clicking the picture, I then typed "Sunbonnet Sue Day of the Week" into the text field, and came up with all kinds of them. I didn't scroll through but saw a few days of the week right near the top:
https://www.google.com/search?tbs=simg:CAESrQIJ7ybQdRfAHvYaoQILEKjU2AQaBAgDCAoMCxCwjKcIGmIKYAgDEijuE-0TyhOSCMkTxgjFCNUd0x3sE8M3_1iGtKawprSP9IZsjxDecI4UqGjCSbgmVS1uxFNZRi_1i2uHlpT61z2oyOzt6voQkxUsF-b8jiPgdXJcuqw5Llu4kfh4QgBAwLEI6u_1ggaCgoICAESBNlCeY8MCxCd7cEJGowBChsKCGxpbmUgYXJ02qWI9gMLCgkvbS8wOTE5cngKIAoNY29sb3JpbmcgYm9va9qliPYDCwoJL20vMDVoN3JtChgKBmRlc2lnbtqliPYDCgoIL20vMDJjd20KGQoHZHJhd2luZ9qliPYDCgoIL20vMDJjc2YKFgoEaGFuZNqliPYDCgoIL20vMGs2NXAM&q=line+art&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiT4qPgr-vUAhVEw2MKHZxWAk8Qsw4IOg&biw=1422&bih=1020&dpr=0.9#tbm=isch&q=sunbonnet+sue+day+of+the+week

I saw the pinterest links too but I get so lost trying to find the original site to print from. Often it's just endless links of other people's pinterest boards.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> You have to use the right phrasing in your search. If one doesn't work, try another. Anyway, found a week's worth of patterns on this link (from Pinterest). If you scroll a bit, read the directions on how to print each pattern. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://tipnut.com/little-susan-1950s/


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I remember seeing the transfers a long time ago either in Hobby Lobby or Michaels near the embroidery items. Have you looked there? Also, check eBay - there are a lot of transfers offered there.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I will have to look, but I THINK I have this set. I won't swear to it. Give me a day or two- I will look and come back to this post.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't have the set after all, but I thought either Vogart or Aunt Martha's iron on transfers would have them? Yours looks more modern-y than the Aunt Martha brand though. Sorry wish you luck on finding.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I would love to have these in knit patterns. They are fabulous!


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

A very nice lady sent me a large bag with all kinds of stamped items for embroidery. I thought it would be a few transfer patterns in a small envelope. I was so surprised when I pulled out all the items. So many!! Thank you!!


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Flickr has a group devoted entirely to vintage embroidery patterns, you do have to join to see all the patterns. I belonged to it for awhile but I spent more time knitting so I dropped out:

https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
Or if the last slash interferes with connecting
https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]

Group name is Vintage Embroidery Patterns


----------



## ScarlettG92 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

